# Brown Java Moss



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump as I am running into the same issue with my Java moss and Xmas moss.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If there is a hint of green (and it seems there might be a tinge of it from your photo), I would give it a bit more time (may be a few weeks).

The brown parts are most likely dead though, so you can remove that.


----------



## CoryLover8 (Jul 31, 2014)

How can you rejuvenate the moss?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

CoryLover8 said:


> How can you rejuvenate the moss?


If it is completely brown, then it is dead and there is no way to revive it.

If there is still a bit of green left, then you will need to give it sufficient light, and time to bounce back.


----------

